# True Glock perfection



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Now that's the Glock you want if the SHTF!


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

lol..I want that 3 min. and 9 sec. of my life back!!!!


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

A lower cost option for tacticool accessories.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I'd mount that .380 on the other side though.  might be a little tough on the cheek.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I feel dumber now. LOL


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I like the tactical sack option to store my tactical ninja nuts in!


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Boomy said:


> I think I'd mount that .380 on the other side though.  might be a little tough on the cheek.


Maybe they are left handed????:dunno:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

isn't that Gecko45's mall ninja service weapon?


----------

